# Queen Breeders Beware!



## cmbest (Apr 10, 2010)

Do not sell to either Manuel Espitia or Byron Ramsey in Modesto/Hughson, CA. Or to anyone associated with them. They do not pay their bills and owe us over $1500 for queen cells shipped to and received by them!


Canaan Best
Best Apiaries
229-225-1401


----------



## dphillipm (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry that you have been had. Did you do any back ground check on them? I have always payed in advance before receiving queens.


----------



## cmbest (Apr 10, 2010)

No, I didn't do a background check. I didn't think I had to. I had dealt with Manuel last year and trusted him because of that. I didn't realize he was not ordering the queen cells for himself, but for others. Otherwise, I would have asked for payment upfront. This is not a mistake I will make again!!


----------

